# Ferry prices, dover/calais



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi,
Just tried a little experiment on the web.

Tried to book a ferry - dover to calais (p&o) [email protected] [email protected] 2 adults 1xm/home 5.80mtrslong 2.97high.

The results:

p&o website £196.00

caravan club website £152.40

ferry.co.uk website £134.00

My point is, i always thought it was cheapest via the caravan club (so they say) so, the moral of the story is, always, always shop around. Incidently a reliable source told me that ferry.co.uk is owned by p&o so that makes it even more strange.

Any comments? or can you get cheaper?


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

Last year C&CC were cheaper than CC, also try Motorhome Ticket Club


----------



## 89425 (May 23, 2005)

peejay said:


> Incidently a reliable source told me that ferry.co.uk is owned by p&o so that makes it even more strange.


Your reliable source is correct.

I would be interested in a price from Dogers recommendation as well. Trouble is though, it like exchange rates, they all change week to week, and thus a cheaper one this week can be the more expensive one next. So it pays to shop around all the time.

With regard to the Ferry.co.uk web site, last year it was very temperamental, one day you could get access the next day not. Has it improved?

____________________________________________________
*Steve 
aka A very wild....wild camper*
.
Click here for my van website!
.









_I do like a bit of feed back to my posts please_
____________________________________________________


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

The ferry.co website seems to work ok this year, i think the problem was trying to make a booking in 2003 for 2004, it then threw a wobbly.

Incidentaly, this 'fluid pricing' policy where the cost can change from day to day, surely its technically illegal from the fair trading point of view? I wonder how long it will be before there is a test case in the courts, someone (not me!) needs to have the courage (and budget) to do this.

Pete


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Something is being done.
Channel Pirates group was formed last year to make representations to the EU regarding ferry prices and the 'similarity' of different Company's prices.
I enclose a copy of a recently received e-mail.

--------------------------------------
----- Original Message ----- 
From: Channel Pirates Campaign 
To: Gillian Selby 
Sent: Friday, February 27, 2004 8:25 PM
Subject: Ahoy there Pirates! - Some progress!


Commisioner Mario Monti has agreed to meet Jonathan Miller in Brussels on Thursday 4th March at 10:00. 

If anyone can make it there, please come and make some noise. The address is: Commission of the European Communities, Rue Joseph II, 70 , B-1000 Brussels 

Watch out for news of the meeting on this site next weekend! 
--------------------------------

Fancy a trip anyone?


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

dodger148 said:


> Last year C&CC were cheaper than CC, also try Motorhome Ticket Club


This year we have booked all our ferries through the Caravan Club.
When we booked in January they were the cheaper than P&O, ferrysavers or MTC. We didn't try C&CC because when we used them last year we couldn't get away from the tobacco smoke on the Sea France ferry, even in the non-smoking areas.

We've paid £174.00 for 7.25 metre mh. Out 7.00am. In 10.15am.

For very many years we've gone out at about 4.30 pm but since having the motorhome and finding the parking on the sea front in Dover we prefer the early morning. It takes the pressure off the time we leave home. If we are delayed on the journey down we just arrive a little later in Dover but still 9 or 10 hours before sailing and plenty of time for a good sleep..


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Just done the same exercise as Peejay, got the same crossing down to £128 with ferry.co.uk


----------



## 90374 (May 1, 2005)

*Ferry Pricing*

I have had some good deals via Sea France website in the past.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Hi PJK (Is that correct?)

Trying to slide into an existing thread without being noticed?
Well you were noticed and that gives me the opportunity to give you a welcome to these forums.
Hope you enjoy our company.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Referring to Gillians thread about parking at Dover, why not get an earlier ferry when you arrive (p&o very flexible about getting on an earlier crossing than booked) then park at calais overnight, then you can have afew drinks and a lie in next morning.


----------



## 89425 (May 23, 2005)

Apparently, haven't tried or researched it myself, but with some of the ferry companies websites its cheaper if you book via their French site!!! Coz us Brits like paying more?

Anybody tried it?

Obviously the site will be in French, but perhaps it may work okay via a translation site providing they don't use too many graphics.

____________________________________________________
*Steve 
aka A very wild....wild camper*
.
Click here for my van website!
.









_I do like a bit of feed back to my posts please_
____________________________________________________


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

I believe you're right Steve about it being cheaper to do the crossing with the first leg from France. This has come up before (I can't remember where) and I think the problem comes when you come to pay.
If you pay by Credit Card doesn't it show you are a Uk resident. Something triggers them into knowing and stopping the sale.

We go 3 times a year and have certainly thought about buying our first trip as an open ticket. We would then book two return visits to the Uk when in France using the open ticket to make the final return.

In the end we took the easy way out again.


----------

